# Need Accommodation In Brisbane???



## Metalspree (May 23, 2009)

Hi folks i am from India will be moving to Brisbane for my MBA at QUT.I am looking out for Accommodation for my self and 2 friends of mine .I am looking for place near to Gardens point.My course starts by July 20th .I am in a dilemma whether to get a permanent accommodation even before i arrive in Australia or get a temporary accommodation and then look out for Place.Need info for the same.I am ready to spend a max of $120 per week and looking for a fully furnished place.Please help me .TIA .I am ready to singup a contract but only for 24 months coz i will be moving back to India after my studies.


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

I suppose it wouldn't hurt to start looking for a place now on the internet, but I would much prefer to actually see a property before I decided on it. Owners/agents sometimes also like to meet prospective tenants before they let the place to them.

I would get something temporary for the first few days/weeks and then start looking when you get here.

I would also suggest asking the university to see what information they can provide.


----------



## Metalspree (May 23, 2009)

I cant make it for the univ accommodation as i have less time.Univ does help in searching but my only worry is how to come to conclusion whether the owner is genuine or not.I am planning for temp accommodation for 2 to 3 weeks.Mike can u help regarding the same


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

> my only worry is how to come to conclusion whether the owner is genuine or not.


I am not sure what you mean by this. You will need to check local papers when you get here and visit real estate agents when you get here. Most property owners use realestate agents to manage their properties and you might not ever see the owner.

Sorry, I am not even in Australia right now, so I can't do anything to help.

I am pretty sure your best resource for information will be fellow international students when you arrive here. Also I am pretty sure QUT has an Indian club/society that can offer support.

I think here would be a good place to start your search for accommodation:

https://www.qut.edu.au/accommodation/


----------

